

ShowHN: My first iphone app got approved today (Finderous) - xackpot

Yay, my first ever iphone app Finderous got approved today at the app store. Before it is ready for sale, I have got some promo codes for you guys to try it. Please use these codes and let me know how you feel about it:<p>7XYNRKAWL4MJ
XNEYXKXMAYWL
REKWKE97RHRL
9R3HTNEN69AA
KJPJ69WRAN33
XYJ993H47NLX
LHWL33PRNTMW
FWANKNAK3JRN
ERAW9JM39R6F
K7KEMHX4T3T9<p>About Finderous: It is a multilevel locations based short Q&#38;A app, where users can follow places, questions and post short queries at city/county/state/country level according to the type of question. Please let me know if you find any issues with the app.
Thanks
======
alex_g
Took KJPJ69WRAN33. I think the interface could be cleaned up a bit. It's sort
of confusing navigating around. At first glance it seems like a Quora clone.

~~~
xackpot
Thanks. Any suggestions on what UI element can be improved upon?

------
tstegart
Congratulations! Are you sure people can use promo codes before it's ready for
sale? You might want to include a link too.

~~~
xackpot
Thank you. The App status is ready for sale, so I think people can use the
promo codes.

~~~
tstegart
Do you have an iTunes link?

~~~
xackpot
I have the link, but somehow it's not opening up in iTunes: Here, you can try
accessing the app:
[http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/finderous/id520384764?ls=1...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/finderous/id520384764?ls=1&mt=8)

~~~
tstegart
It tells me its not available in the U.S. Store. It could be that your app
just hasn't been populated throughout the App store, in which case you should
wait a day and try again, or you may have done something wrong in iTunes
connect and set up you stores incorrectly.

~~~
xackpot
Oh, now I know why it is not showing up in the app store, I set the release
date to 1st June 2012. You may still use the promo code to download the app as
few of my friends have been able to download it.

------
steventruong
XNEYXKXMAYWL Used. Thanks. Will try it out.

~~~
xackpot
Awesome. Let me know if you have any suggestions. Thanks

